# African Biotope for Killifish -- Feedback Needed!



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

Here's a few examples of what could work for you. 

http://fish-etc.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/Aquascaping-Biotope-Main.jpg

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-G0PZ3DjyKk0/SnK5uTfWwlI/AAAAAAAAA6U/pcZ2N76hrY4/s1600/Picture+13493.jpg

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7291/8733594794_5b2ab84ed5_b.jpg


----------

